# Malcolm Smith Racing - Do you have one ??



## Hilts UK (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi All

Doing some work on our manufacturer archive over on Retrobike and am trying to get hold of some pics of the MS Racing bikes. I have lots of magazine scans but am yet to find someone that owns one who can provide me with photos and some details on the bike.

I have recenty got my hands on a CR1 which I am intending to build up asap but I have never seen another one on the bay or anywhere else..

Have you got one, or any other MS Racing kit or components ??

If so can you mail me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

There was a photo of one posted here not too long ago hanging from the rafters of Absolute Bikes in Salida, Colorado. So they do exist!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, I have one; all perfectly original, down to Malcom's signature on the top tube that he did in front of me in the late summer 1999 and the metal schrader valve tubes and CyclePro tires. 7sp, XT complete with front & rear cantis. I saved the bike when it was a trade in, with a early Terry 24" wheel'd mountain bike, from being parted out. 

Hit me up for specifics.

Scoty


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

An interesting side note...those MS Racing aluminum frames were also used by Norco as the Tuktoyaktuk - an unfortunately-chosen Inuit word that translates to "Place where the Caribou gather to mate"


----------



## steve. (Jun 16, 2014)

I have one, I ride it every day lately in the hills behind my house. If you need pics, please let me know.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

steve. said:


> I have one, I ride it every day lately in the hills behind my house. If you need pics, please let me know.


Can you post a picture here for us? I'm sure there are people that would like to see it. Glad you get out everyday to ride.


----------



## steve. (Jun 16, 2014)

*Malcolm Smith Racing Mountain Bike*

A cool, rare, vintage MSR mountain bike, circa 1984-1985 as I recall. Shimano Deore shifters & crank, Shimano SLR brake levers and calipers, and plastic MKS G-6000 pedals.

It still shifts like a dream, very fast and accurate. Yes, those are the original tires and thick black foam grips! The only aftermarket parts on the bike are the seat, and maybe the water bottle holders (I can't recall if I added them or not). There are factory threaded embossments for mounting the water bottle holders to the frame.

My old high school buddy Phil Cassidy, originally from Eagle Rock, CA (near Pasadena) designed this bike when he worked as a mechanical engineer for MSR, which was his first job out of college. He and I were both Early Bronco owners, and we had great times wheelin' around the local foothills. He had a super clean '69 at the time, and I still have my '75 Bronco. I've lost track of Phil, so if anyone knows him, please pass along his contact!

This was MSR's first entry into the mountain bike market. I think I paid $550.00 for it new (with Phil's discount), which was around a $100 or so off of list.

Note to self: Never allow your wife to frame the shot


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought this 89 CR1 aluminum/cro-mo composite frame on ebay recently. 

My research led to a post on Retrobike from earlier this year showing the complete bike. I matched a scratch on the left top tube to my frame.....same bike. The owner was looking for help pricing it for resale. He parted it out and I ended up with the frame. He mentioned in his post that it was all XT. 

I've scoured the Internet for pictures of CR1s. I've seen several black ones, most with Deore 2 components. This is the only yellow CR1 that I've come across. I've decided to build it with XT M730/732, the 1989 XT 2 group. The MS Racing stem will be the toughest item to locate.

I live in the California town where MS Racing's bike works was headquartered in 1989 and where Alpinestars bikes originated that year.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Your bike is more like an 1988/89 rather than a 84/85, nice vintage bike though


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks like a 89 PRO COMP XT.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

MS Racing produced bikes for one year, 1989. The company morphed into Alpinestars which produced models from 1990 through 1996.


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

Rox, did you ever finish building the MSR bike?


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

crfoot said:


> Rox, did you ever finish building the MSR bike?


Have most of the parts. Had a very difficult time finding the German made stem.

I bought the frame from Pro's Closet on eBay. I found photos of the original bike (identified by scratches) by the person who either parted it out or sold it to Pro's Closet who parted it out. That made it easier to put a parts list together.

I really hate to see important vintage bikes parted out.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

RoxMDO said:


> I really hate to see important vintage bikes parted out.


Important is a relative term here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

RoxMDO said:


> Have most of the parts. Had a very difficult time finding the German made stem.
> 
> I bought the frame from Pro's Closet on eBay. I found photos of the original bike (identified by scratches) by the person who either parted it out or sold it to Pro's Closet who parted it out. That made it easier to put a parts list together.
> 
> I really hate to see important vintage bikes parted out.


Do you have a picture of the bike built up before the parting out?


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

Rox, would you be in the Riverside area? I worked at Malcolms warehouse in the late 80's and have a black CR-I frame with Answer accutrax forks. Frame is unridden. I also have a Comp XT that is built as it came and looks stock. It needs some work as it was stored in an attic. Brought it down today and yes, much work to be done. Will post pics soon.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Would like to see pics of them. San Luis Obispo area.


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

I will try to post pics of both tomorrow. I lived in Riverside which is where MSR's warehouse was located. Still live nearby. I remember these bikes coming in and had to get one. Ended up with a complete and a frame. Basically forgot about them, left in parents attic and got them out. Can't wait to start a restore!


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the picture. The frame has never hit dirt. The Comp Xt has very little time, just sitting in an attic for tooooo long!


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

This is after a quick wash. I was thinking of taking what I can off the comp XT and build up the CR frame?


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

I never knew MS Racing did bicycle stuff. I thought it was only motorcycle stuff. Super cool.

Check out "On Any Sunday"
On Any Sunday (1971) - IMDb


----------



## vegasdesertdweller (Oct 25, 2016)

I got one. I bought it new at Buena Park Honda around 1989 and it has been my one and only bike for 27 years now. I ride it to work everyday in Las Vegas currently. I have put ALOT of miles on it and after all these years I still love it! 
I keep waiting for the components to wear out but it still rides and shifts great.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I grew up in Riverside and remember those bikes. I'd ride over to Malcolm Smith's for MC parts when I raced at Corona Raceway (we had a high school motocross team) I have a catalog for the bikes somewhere in deep storage.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

If you happen to run across the catalog I'd be great to see some scans here.


----------

